# What is this Firestone *mumble*?



## exavatar (Jun 22, 2009)

I just picked up this Firestone and am curious to know what it really is.  I want to fix it up a bit and get it back out on the road.

After looking around in the forums, I've seen a few posts with similar-looking bikes that were called Firestone 500s.

The paint stating the model on this is of course mostly gone, but I can see "ght 200," for sure.

Any ideas?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2009)

fork is def bent If thats a 26 inch I'll have a fork for ya. Most likely mid 60's huffy.I had one it was one of my first old bikes minus the star sprocket Wish I had one of those.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the stars sprockets are AMF/Roadmaster IDK


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

The chainguard, stars sprocket, and overall frame style id this as AMF built, basically the same as an early-mid 60s AMF Skyrider or similar model. To pin down the model and year, you'd probably need a Firestone catalog from the era, 37fleetwood might have one.


----------

